# .clearfix:after CSS class for floating nested divs



## gvblake22 (Sep 9, 2012)

*clear: both to fix float: left*

Nevermind. Thanks to CSS-Tricks, I discovered that clear: both; will simply clear the float properties on the containing element.


----------

